# Haier Nucool minifridge not working properly



## brandonbrummett (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a Haier NuCool minifridge model CRNU1708B that is a couple of years old (and out of warranty). It will cool things just fine, but once the fridge gets cold, it shuts off and won't cycle back on unless I unplug it and plug it back in.

Supposedly it is coolant free...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.haier.com/us/servicesupport/overview/


----------



## brandonbrummett (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been on that website, but it's not a lot of help. It does get me to the link to their parts supplier to order replacement parts but I don't know which part(s) to order.


----------



## brandonbrummett (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like there are only a few parts that it could be; 2 fans, a cooling module, and the power control board. If I unplug the fridge and plug it back in, it does get cool, and both fans run, which makes me think it would be the power control board...


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Thermostat? not sure if it would reset when it's unplugged or not, but it would allow it to get cold until it hits the set temperature, turn off, and maybe it's not telling it to turn back on.

You could pull the old thermostat and touch the wires, see if it goes on and off when you disconnect them. Then take the thermostat, check for continuity, put it in the freezer to see if it shuts off when it gets cold, then see if the switch turns back on when it warms up.


----------



## brandonbrummett (Apr 13, 2014)

Had a friend suggest that. I ordered a new thermostat for about $10, hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## sgip2000 (Sep 24, 2012)

Check out the reviews on Amazon. Seems to be lots of issues with the control board.


----------

